

99 Designs for Music - smallegan
http://musikpitch.com

======
petercooper
Great idea! It's cool that you can listen to the submissions in public too. As
you could expect, the quality is insanely variable so far.. anyone who can
make it through entry #2 at [http://musikpitch.com/songcontests/reach-for-
your-college-dr...](http://musikpitch.com/songcontests/reach-for-your-college-
dreams/entries) has my eternal respect. I'm almost tempted to create an
account just to submit humorous a-capellas.

~~~
ttjervaag
I can't tell if #2 is a joke or not. Entry #1 is funny though, "beam me up,
Steve G.".

------
netmau5
I definitely like the idea of pushing the 99 designs concept into new
verticals. That being said, it seems like one would want to target the low end
of the market such as people doing music for a friend/lover, podcasts, indie
games, etc. Bigger ticket items are likely to be done in-house by a studio or
outsourced to an already known quantity. As an analogy, I'd be happy to make
use of 99 designs for a personal side-project or a place without much money,
but when it comes to bigger projects that have a little more money to spare,
I'd be much more inclined to go directly to a trusted professional and feel
happy that I was in good hands.

~~~
codingthewheel
IMO, the larger the budget you have, the more valuable the 99designs model
becomes.

I agree going to a trusted professional is _always_ a good idea, budget
allowing. The value of 99designs at that level isn't so much to crowdsource
your fundamental design as it is to quickly generate multiple
views/impressions/takes on a particular theme, either for the benefit of your
chosen designer, or to present a list of basic designs to the stakeholders.
99designs becomes a way to get a bunch of cheap "looks" at different designs,
that your GA and stakeholders can use to help define what it is they're
actually looking for.

------
jasonkester
In Chrome 6.0.453.1 dev, neither the "Submit an Entry" nor "View Entries"
button works on this page:

<http://musikpitch.com/songcontests/pump-up-music-for-warm-up>

You can click them all you want but nothing happens. It essentially makes the
site unusable.

~~~
joshcrews
Thanks. I'm the developer for Musikpitch. I'll check it out and if you clearly
see the fix in the code let me know.

------
voidpointer
As with 99designs, there is a high risk here for the buyer to end up paying
for plagiarism and rip-offs. People with low/non-exiting ethics will throw
together rip-offs and submit them to a broad range of "contests" hoping that a
fraction of them will lead to money. The buyers on the other hand will find
themselves liable for using the rip-off.

